# Banner Day



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

O dark thirty we headed out to get in on the catfish bite. Lines in before sunrise and ten minutes later we have a customer. Nice decent fish but when I explained it was small they thought I was kidding.










But I was not kidding them....


































Ran out of bait by 11:30 so we decided to try our hand at catching some bait.. No luck no love and tide was done so we headed in.. 

A good day with about 25 fish boated. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!!!!!!!


----------



## NC-Norm-WB (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice fish. Is that Fort Washington and Mockley point behind you? I used to fish a hole right there when I lived in Accokeek.
:fishing:


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

NC-Norm-WB said:


> Nice fish. Is that Fort Washington and Mockley point behind you? I used to fish a hole right there when I lived in Accokeek.
> :fishing:



I still live in Accokeek..

What part of Carolina you livin in now? I have thinkin of a move down there and so far like the Morehead area..

Capt Mike


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

SWEET!

And nice job of dodging the "where's the hole" question.

Do you catch flat heads or channels there?

Where do you get your Black Salty and what size do you use for those monsters?


----------



## NC-Norm-WB (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah man,
Accokeek is my home town. I was raised on Farmington rd east. I live in Wilmington NC and the fishing/lifestyle is so much better than P.G..There is some good fishing in Morehead and a very chill lifestyle. :fishing:


----------

